# Unixbench 5.1.3; how to run it on FreeBSD?



## viniciusferrao (Apr 20, 2014)

Hello guys,

I've downloaded Unixbench 5.1.3 and in the first run its ended in the middle of benchmark with the following error:


```
Run: "Pipe-based Context Switching": slave read failed: No such file or directory; aborting
```

I really don't know what this means. Someone have the same problem?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2014)

`make -C /usr/ports/benchmarks/unixbench install clean`

This is a Linux binary, so the Linux environment also has to be set up: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html.


----------



## viniciusferrao (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you wblock@.

But how to compare the performance of a Linux System with FreeBSD? I want to make the "switch" to BSD. But I need to know how BSD performs on my XenServer.

The ports version in Unixbench 4...


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoops, the one I tried was benchmarks/geekbench.  benchmarks/unixbench is native, but the newer version might depend on Linux features for the "pipe-based context switching".

Some searching found this: http://taraijpn.blogspot.com/2010/01/unixbench-512-freebsd-cpu.html.


----------

